# Herr der Ringe: Embracer übernimmt Film- und Spielerechte im Milliarden-Deal



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Herr der Ringe: Embracer übernimmt Film- und Spielerechte im Milliarden-Deal*

					Die schwedische Embracer-Group, vormals Nordic Games, ist weiter im Kaufrausch und vermeldet nun die Übernahme wichtiger Rechte an Der Herr der Ringe.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Herr der Ringe: Embracer übernimmt Film- und Spielerechte im Milliarden-Deal*


----------



## LOGIC (18. August 2022)

Wow die Embracer-Group steigt inzwischen zu einem Videospiel-Giganten auf. Kann nicht genau einschätzen, was das genau für die Spiele und Studios bedeutet aber lieber Embracer als tencent (China) würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. August 2022)

Verrückt, die haben echt nen Lauf, die haben mittlerweile soviele Studios unter einem Dach, das dürfte mittlerweile einer der größten Medienkonglomerate sein die es so gibt.

Hätte ich nicht gedacht das die sich soviele Marken einverleiben als die damals mit Jowood und ein paar Lizenzresten vom insolventen THQ angefangen haben.

Bin mal gespannt was sie aus der neuen Lizenz machen, viel Potenzial ist ja in den Tolkienwerken und bis dato hab ich noch nicht viele gute Spiele gesehen die das ausschöpfen.

Edit:


LOGIC schrieb:


> Wow die Embracer-Group steigt inzwischen zu einem Videospiel-Giganten auf. Kann nicht genau einschätzen, was das genau für die Spiele und Studios bedeutet aber lieber Embracer als tencent (China) würde ich mal sagen



Soweit ich mich entsinne ist Tencent auch an der Embracer Group zum Teil beteiligt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. August 2022)

Weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, spannend ist es aber allemal.



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich entsinne ist Tencent auch an der Embracer Group zum Teil beteiligt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Hast Du da 'nen Link zu? Ich finde da nämlich absolut nichts auf die Schnelle, sieht nach kurzer Recherche für mich so aus als ob da nichts dran wäre.


----------



## Schinkennudel (18. August 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Hast Du da 'nen Link zu? Ich finde da nämlich absolut nichts auf die Schnelle, sieht nach kurzer Recherche für mich so aus als ob da nichts dran wäre.


Zumindest nicht in den top 10








						EMBRACER GROUP AB (PUBL) : Shareholders Board Members Managers and Company Profile | SE0016828511 | MarketScreener
					

EMBRACER GROUP AB (PUBL) : Company profile, business summary, shareholders, managers, financial ratings, industry, sector and market information | Nasdaq Stockholm: EMBRAC B | Nasdaq Stockholm



					www.marketscreener.com
				



Rang 10 hat "Skandia Investment Management AB" mit 1.10% Anteilen. Falls Tencent also Anteile dran hat, dann unter 1.1%
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, hab keine Ahnung von dem Zeug


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

Ich würde mich über ein cooles "Mittelerde" RTS Spiel freuen. Im Stil von "C&C".
Oder "Age of Empires".


----------



## Painkiller (18. August 2022)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wow die Embracer-Group steigt inzwischen zu einem Videospiel-Giganten auf. Kann nicht genau einschätzen, was das genau für die Spiele und Studios bedeutet aber lieber Embracer als tencent (China) würde ich mal sagen


Der Aktienkurs von denen ist mit ca. ~ 6,90 € ziemlich niedrig. Bin am Überlegen ob ich einsteige. Im direkten Vergleich mit EA (ca. 130 €) oder Activision Blizzard (79€) ist es ein Schnäppchen. Die Aktie ist in 2021 im Verhältnis 2:1 gesplittet worden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein cooles "Mittelerde" RTS Spiel freuen. Im Stil von "C&C".
> Oder "Age of Empires".


Du meinst so etwas wie "Die Schlacht um Mittelerde"? Warte da immer noch sehnsüchtig auf einen dritten Teil, auch wenn die Hoffnung natürlich vergebens sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas wie "Die Schlacht um Mittelerde"? Warte da immer noch sehnsüchtig auf einen dritten Teil, auch wenn die Hoffnung natürlich vergebens sein wird.


Da habe ich nur von gehört. Kann man dort auch Festungen bauen und Einheiten produzieren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da habe ich nur von gehört. Kann man dort auch Festungen bauen und Einheiten produzieren?


Jein. Gerade der Basisbau ist dort deutlich versimpelt, aber natürlich kann und muss man eigene Einheiten produzieren. Der Fokus liegt dort mehr auf den Auseinandersetzungen. Die Inszenierung war aber definitiv HdR-würdig! Wenn man aber lieber viel Zeit in den Basisbau und dortige Individualisierungen setzt, sind das vermutlich die falschen Titel.

Wenn Du aber irgendwie die Chance erhälst die Spiele noch zu einem vernünftigen Preis (inkl. Serial/Code  ) zu erwerben, dann solltest Du mal reinschauen. Grundsätzlich: Wenn man HdR und Echtzeitstrategie mag, dann kann man da im Endeffekt absolut nichts falsch machen.


----------



## RyzA (18. August 2022)

Deswegen schrieb ich in der Machart wie "C&C" und "AoE". 

Mit einer geilen Kampagne.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich in der Machart wie "C&C" und "AoE".
> 
> Mit einer geilen Kampagne.


Da wäre ich dann eben zwiegespalten. Mit den Spielen haben sie es in meinen Augen absolut richtig gemacht.

Komplett freier Basisbau etc. inkl. einer geilen Kampagne/Geschichte im HdR-Universum fände ich vermutlich schwierig. Dann (für mich in einer geilen Kampagne) lieber ikonische vorgegebene Orte ohne das man sich aufbautechnisch zu sehr austoben kann.


----------



## facehugger (18. August 2022)

juko888 schrieb:


> Du meinst so etwas wie "Die Schlacht um Mittelerde"? Warte da immer noch sehnsüchtig auf einen dritten Teil, auch wenn die Hoffnung natürlich vergebens sein wird.


Eines der besten, für viele sogar das beste Echtzeitstrategie-Spiel(e) aller Zeiten. Allein wenn ich an das Menü von Teil II denke, bekomme ich Gänsehaut

Ohne Schmarrn, eine der besten Umsetzungen überhaupt. Und das von EA...

Früher war eben doch alles besser

Gruß


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (18. August 2022)

Leider muss man bzgl. Schlacht um Mittelerde auf das Fan Remake hoffen https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCLe3p0r-qSEfcWTTJWR04A
Allerdings, jetzt wo Embracer die Rechte hat, könnten sie dieses Projekt auch möglicherweise einstampfen *grml*


----------



## Bloodrock (18. August 2022)

Warum Saul Zaentz das verkauft? Weil sie ein gieriger Haufen sind und Christopher sie nicht mehr aufhält.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da habe ich nur von gehört. Kann man dort auch Festungen bauen und Einheiten produzieren?


Der erste Teil hatte feste Bauplätze, der zweite Teil frei platzierbare Gebäude. Letzteres war ein großer Fehler, die starrere Gebäudeverteilung aus dem ersten hat vom Balancing usw viel besser funktioniert.
Einheitenproduktion war im ersten Teil ziemlicher Standard, nur dass Mordor die brillante Mechanik verpasst bekommen hat, Nahkampf-Orks kostenlos produzieren zu können. Entsprechend spielte sich Mordor auch sehr anders.


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. August 2022)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wow die Embracer-Group steigt inzwischen zu einem Videospiel-Giganten auf. Kann nicht genau einschätzen, was das genau für die Spiele und Studios bedeutet aber lieber Embracer als tencent (China) würde ich mal sagen





juko888 schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll, spannend ist es aber allemal.
> 
> 
> Hast Du da 'nen Link zu? Ich finde da nämlich absolut nichts auf die Schnelle, sieht nach kurzer Recherche für mich so aus als ob da nichts dran wäre.











						Mehr Spiel-Geld für Deutschland (Fröhlich am Freitag) - GamesWirtschaft.de
					

Tencent investiert via Yager erstmals im größeren Umfang am Games-Standort Deutschland – selten zuvor war so viel Investoren-Spielgeld im Umlauf.




					www.gameswirtschaft.de
				




Eventuell hab ich die damalige Meldung etwas falsch verstanden. Keine Ahnung, weiß nur das Embracer Group in einem Satz zu einer Übernahme mit Tencent erwähnt wurde.

Edit: Und früher gehörte ja Yager zu Deep Silver und Deep Silver gehört nun schon länger zur Embracer Group, keine Ahnung wie das nun genau verzweigt ist oder vielleicht auch nicht.


----------



## Homerclon (19. August 2022)

Yager wurde inzwischen komplett von Tencent übernommen. Meines Wissens war Yager zuvor unabhängig.
Mir ist nicht mal ein Spiel bekannt, das von Yager entwickelt, und von Deep Silver verlegt wurde. Sie sollen an einem Spiel für Deep Silver gearbeitet haben, jedoch wurde ihr der Auftrag wieder entzogen weil sie nicht zufrieden damit waren.


----------



## AyC (19. August 2022)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Aktienkurs von denen ist mit ca. ~ 6,90 € ziemlich niedrig. Bin am Überlegen ob ich einsteige. Im direkten Vergleich mit EA (ca. 130 €) oder Activision Blizzard (79€) ist es ein Schnäppchen. Die Aktie ist in 2021 im Verhältnis 2:1 gesplittet worden.



Bitte nicht den Aktienkurs so vergleichen. Wichtig ist doch nur, wieviele Anteile du für eine Aktie am Unternehmen bekommst. Heißt für 130€ bekommst du bei Activision Blizzard deutlich mehr Anteile als für 6,90€ bei Embracer.

EA ist "nur" 4x soviel Wert wie die Embracer Group. 36 Milliarden vs. 8 Milliarden.


----------

